# 60s Roadmaster Jet Pilot



## chiller662 (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm finishing up the 57 Pleasure Liner so I figured I would take a little time to work on my Jet Pilot. I picked it up at the same time as the other bike but this one is complete at least for riding.





Yes the horn is original and does work lol.


The decals look pretty bad on the tank I don't know if I should leave them or replace them .




I finished polishing the front wheel and the fender well minus some finger prints 

I also polished the crank and that looks good but I'm not a fan of the damaged chain guard . Unfortunately I haven't decided on if I am going to keep this one I have my eye on a 50s Aristocrat .


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2021)

Well now I know what the headlight schrod looks like that this AMF built Orgill Flyer needs, also need the right fenders and racks but I'll let someone else finish it.


----------



## chiller662 (Jul 5, 2021)

mrg said:


> Well now I know what the headlight schrod looks like that this AMF built Orgill Flyer needs, also need the right fenders and racks but I'll let someone else finish it.View attachment 1441773
> View attachment 1441774
> 
> View attachment 1441775



Same bike with a different name lol and yours has headlights I wonder why roadmaster didn't put them on the jet pilot


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2021)

Oh, I didn't even notice, yours are horn grills?, tried few yrs ago get some info here but just heard it was the Orgill hardware store or something but no more info that that.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 6, 2021)

I've seen some with the lights in the tank, and some with the lights mounted on the "truss rods". Both bikes in these pictures were on Facebook Marketplace, one's a 1960 Delray Deluxe and the other's a 1961 Jet Pilot, according to the listings.


----------



## chiller662 (Jul 6, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I've seen some with the lights in the tank, and some with the lights mounted on the "truss rods". Both bikes in these pictures were on Facebook Marketplace, one's a 1960 Delray Deluxe and the other's a 1961 Jet Pilot, according to the listings.
> 
> View attachment 1442089
> 
> ...



I kind of like the fender mounted ones more.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 9, 2021)

chiller662 said:


> Same bike with a different name lol and yours has headlights I wonder why roadmaster didn't put them on the jet pilot



Some of them did have the head lights like mine and i have a Hiawatha with the same tank as yours minus the light with the horn. Same difference i guess. RideOn. Razin.


----------

